# 4000 Ford hydraulic filter removal, all purpose tractor



## HogPony (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a 4000 model with plugged hydraulic filters, both the inlet screen and paper filter outlet. I have the top lift cover removed, tractor is not split, yet! The tractor, I think it is a 72 year, with Independent PTO, 3 cylinder diesel, and the PTO shaft is NOT removed as well! I know about the numbers stamped on the housing but they are not clear! I can't seem to remove either filter? Do you split the tractor to remove them! 
I am new to this forum and I love tractors!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

HogPony said:


> I have a 4000 model with plugged hydraulic filters, both the inlet screen and paper filter outlet. I have the top lift cover removed, tractor is not split, yet! The tractor, I think it is a 72 year, with Independent PTO, 3 cylinder diesel, and the PTO shaft is NOT removed as well! I know about the numbers stamped on the housing but they are not clear! I can't seem to remove either filter? Do you split the tractor to remove them!
> I am new to this forum and I love tractors!
> 
> View attachment 52729


I would try pulling the pump before splitting it. With the luft cover off and pump out you may be able to get at the filter.


----------



## HogPony (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks! I forgot to mention the pump is removed, but the filters still doesn't seem to come out! It don't make since to split the tractor to change filters but it is just work!


----------

